# Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds SALE ENDS TOMORROW!



## Cinesamples (Jun 30, 2010)

EDIT: SALES Ends August 1st.

Hi all, 

We have been working on this library behind the scenes for a while now, and we're proud to finally announce!

DEEP PERCUSSION BEDS Contains epic and emotional percussion loops for the film, tv and game composer. From deep beds that sit nice in a mix, to high-impact action grooves that pound through a track. For the composer on a deadline.

For owners of Kontakt 3.5 and higher
EDIT: NOW COMES WITH K3.5 PATCHES. Same functionality! Thanks to Jonathan Loving's awesomeness, this was possible!



$149 introductory price until August 1st ($199 reg)
http://www.cinesamples.com/products/deep-percussion-beds/


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt)*

cool!

are the sources live recordings or played samples?


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt)*

They are sampled percussion grooves programmed by Alex Pfeffer and Daniel James using a variety of custom unreleased libraries, special licenses of a couple commercial libraries and of course tons of Cinesamples stuff.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds great - seems to work well across fairly big tempo shifts too.

Is there always a clean end hit for every loop?


----------



## Justus (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt)*

Niiicee!
These are the kind of loops that are IMO a bit unrepresented (in Stylus e.g.)


----------



## Polarity (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt)*

Very cool!
Driving rhythm without being exhaggerated bombastic.

I hear also a lot Drums Of War in it, or am I wrong?


----------



## Ed (Jul 1, 2010)

How slow/fast can you go? 

Seems pretty good on the video, just wondering?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt)*



mikebarry @ Thu Jul 01 said:


> Something we were always kind of missing in other libraries, a way to get OUT of the loop.



Good news - I agree getting out is vital!

(also true in life, I've been told)


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 1, 2010)

FYI, now available with K3.5 patches! The functionality is identical. Thanks to the awesomeness of Jonathan Loving for figuring this out!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt) now in K3.5 and higher!*

Got this yesterday - love it - and had a first play this morning. For anyone interested in this lib, here's the results:

http://www.box.net/shared/ffrqoro031

All the percussion is from the new library, the rest is mostly Symphobia and dashes of VSL and Omnisphere. I tried to make it quite varied to see what it could do!

I've been trialling two things at once really, since I got Kontakt 4.1 installed yesterday. With this as my first all-new K4.1 library, I tried the lossless compression - outstanding! It compresses down from 9GB to 3.5GB, and patch sizes are typically under half. I tried HWW too, but the gains weren't so spectacular - I guess with percussion loops there's more space to be saved.

In general I find the time stretching very good indeed. Some patches I can go to 175% and barely hear any artefacts. Also in general the patches are very useable - lots of stuff that isn't too busy, and the stems are well thought out. In short, nice one, Cinesamples!


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt) now in K3.5 and higher!*

Nice Guy!


I think you have completely understood our intentions with the library - ala mix and match as needed. Tempo sync was mean but well worth the time.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 3, 2010)

FYI: Introductory price ends on August 1st.


----------



## Polarity (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt) now in K3.5 and higher!*



noiseboyuk @ Sat 03 Jul said:


> I tried the lossless compression - outstanding! It compresses down from 9GB to 3.5GB, and patch sizes are typically under half.



I got it today.
Honestly I didn't love the installer/downloder: it gave me errors downloading, or resuming files. I downloaded two or three files at max, otherwise errors at a certain point if downloading all files together as it does by default.

I will try the lossless compression for sure. 
Yesterday I converted the K4 library, a lot of space gained


----------



## zvenx (Jul 12, 2010)

if these were available rex2 style I would be all over them. Especially since they were hand played, I would have hoped a rex2 version would be. Good luck with the product, but Stylus RMX is so many billion light years of any other loop player it is the only one I use.
rsp


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt) now in K3.5 and higher!*

I don't know - I would put Kontakt + scripting pretty close to anything in RMX (well minus the chaos designer and other toys).

We are working on a stylus update of course, seeing if Recycle is modern enough to handle such a complex project.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt) now in K3.5 and higher!*

Hi Mike, I assume you own and use RMX?
Maybe for a developer they may be comparable, but for me as an end user, no comparison. Hopefully Recycle will allow you too.. trick is to slow down the midi sequences when recording the audio before chopping them up in Recycle.
rsp


----------



## synthetic (Jul 12, 2010)

How about regular Apple Loops? I know you want to keep copy protection but that would be much more useful for me. Check out the way Beatserv does it.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 12, 2010)

RMX slicing is definitely a big selling point for me for any loop library. Tempo stretching is nice, but it's hard to top being able to edit each individual note of a loop, requantizing, changing volumes, and even putting them in a different order or rhythm.


----------



## Ed (Jul 13, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Mon Jul 12 said:


> RMX slicing is definitely a big selling point for me for any loop library. Tempo stretching is nice, but it's hard to top being able to edit each individual note of a loop, requantizing, changing volumes, and even putting them in a different order or rhythm.



I'll just add to this and say that Ive gotten a lot more use out of Tob's epic loop stuff in Stylus than I would ever have been able to if they were just restricted to something like this. I know it takes a lot more time to edit and program but its well worth it.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 13, 2010)

Ed @ Tue Jul 13 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Mon Jul 12 said:
> 
> 
> > RMX slicing is definitely a big selling point for me for any loop library. Tempo stretching is nice, but it's hard to top being able to edit each individual note of a loop, requantizing, changing volumes, and even putting them in a different order or rhythm.
> ...



Hey Ed - 

What stuff in Stylus is Tob's? Or is this a supplementary lib?

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt) now in K3.5 and higher!*

This is a great library, picked it up yesterday. It's going to be particularly for tight deadlines and demos - programming is top notch and the quality is excellent. 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds Released (9GB/Kontakt) now in K3.5 and higher!*



Rousseau @ Sun Jul 18 said:


> This is a great library, picked it up yesterday. It's going to be particularly for tight deadlines and demos - programming is top notch and the quality is excellent.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stephen



Couldn't agree more. I had to do a very pompous, majestic introduction the other day, and this lib really was the backbone to get me started in a hurry - a quick whizz through the preview files, found one with the right feel that then became the rhythmic motif for the cue. All done in around 20-30 minutes (ok, it was very short!) Here's the result (with the most pompous name I could think of, The Majesty Of Thor!):

http://www.box.net/shared/7s5g40su8p

For some reason, I often need this leg up with percussion, and action in particular when working on a very tight deadline....


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder that the $50-off sale ends this Sunday August 1st. Get it for $149 before we put it back to it's original price of $199.

http://www.cinesamples.com/products/dee ... sion-beds/


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 31, 2010)




----------

